# Four weeks old with their little faces clipped



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More photos of the babes...


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful pups!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely babies! 
I always love them when they get their first clipping!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Awww so sweet,they sure are growing up fast such pretty babies.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Precious, adorable, squeezable, lovable, angelic-looking little "love bugs"! I know you've told me before that it _is_ possible (though bittersweet) to part with them when they move on to their forever homes, but, honestly, those innocent, trusting, fetching little faces are just _so_ dear, I think I might bolt the door before the new owners show. I love how they look with their shaved faces!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorky said:


> Beautiful pups!


Thank you very much. We love 'em!!!!


----------



## NavyDoodle (Oct 4, 2010)

Awwww they are so adorable!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very cute! So, how did they do? Did anyone pitch a fit or did they all keep their halos


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love clean shaven faces!! Is the purple tie pup a male or female?
_


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I love clean shaven faces!! Is the purple tie pup a male or female?
> _


I can answer this!!  The only two females in the litter are the red and yellow ribbon (I told Cherie it would be easy for me to remember because it's like ketchup and mustard!!) :lol: So, purple is a boy!! 

Hope this helps!

Kiss those babies on their soft, shaved faces for me, will you Cherie!! :hug:

Barb


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Penjilum-Poodles said:


> Lovely babies!
> I always love them when they get their first clipping!


Thanks very much. We think they are beautiful. I love seeing their little faces emerge from under all that hair and seeing them beginning to look like Poodles.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ohhhh they are soooo beautiful! reminds me of my baby ginger when she was a baby - i got her at 6 weeks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> Awww so sweet,they sure are growing up fast such pretty babies.


Thank you so much! They are pretty darned sweet! And growing? Green collar is over seven pounds today! Yep...growing like weeds!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oh wow. I want to come and puppy nap that little red girl! What are you calling her for now? Sooooooo cute.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

artsycourtneysue said:


> oh wow. I want to come and puppy nap that little red girl! What are you calling her for now? Sooooooo cute.


LOL!!! Her name at the moment is Mouthy, because she is the voice of the litter.


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

OMG, they are so adorable! My next poodle HAS to be a red.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

They are so beautiful, I just want them all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

So far, who do you think has the best head?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> So far, who do you think has the best head?


Of all of the puppies, I think purple has it all. He has a masculine, lovely head, gorgeous colour, nice square body, great chest, great topline. Of the girls, I prefer red. She is more solid, has underjaw, and is a substantial girl.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I just love seeing them peeping out of the whelping box like that. They are soo sweet. I just can't wait to get to visit and cuddle.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Purple...the pup who I think at this point is the prettiest puppy.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oh oh do more do more!!! Can I request red girl pix as well???!! 

Really just too cute...I'm getting the "red poodle bug"


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

They are all so cute, I love the clean faces.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are some more photos of the rest of the kids. The light is not the same so they look a little washed out. Will try to do more all at the same time of day. Enjoy!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The rest of the little cuties...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Precious, adorable, squeezable, lovable, angelic-looking little "love bugs"! I know you've told me before that it _is_ possible (though bittersweet) to part with them when they move on to their forever homes, but, honestly, those innocent, trusting, fetching little faces are just _so_ dear, I think I might bolt the door before the new owners show. I love how they look with their shaved faces!!


It is never easy and there is always one that steals my heart and makes it VERY difficult. BUT, with a promise of lots of updates from the new families, and loads of photos of the pups in its new homes, the pain is managable. Once you see how happy the puppy is making his/her new people, it makes it all worthwhile. I keep everyone very current with photos and videos on Facebook, and most are extremely good about returning the favour once they have the puppy. Once in a while you get a family who you never hear from again, which hurts me a lot, but it isn't their obligaion to keep me informed, most do it though out of consideration to me. I will call these families to be sure everything is okay, and they then promise to be better about it, then do the same again. Human nature.....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Very cute! So, how did they do? Did anyone pitch a fit or did they all keep their halos


Two of the boys screamed like I was sawing off their leg. The rest were perfect little gems!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

They are so adorable! I love the color of your red poodles. Looking at your puppy pictures makes me want one.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

They are precious! I love seeing their closely shaven faces. Wish I could give them each a kiss!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I loveeeeee that little girl with the red collar!! 
but all the pups are gorgeous Cherie!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jazzipoodle said:


> They are so adorable! I love the color of your red poodles. Looking at your puppy pictures makes me want one.


Thanks very much. If you are ever ready for a red, there will be more where these came from, or I would be happy to refer you to someone whom I feel is ethical.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

I like this little guys face but I dont think theres a stack photo of him


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I love their beautiful faces!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your kind comments. I wanted to thank you all individually but time is getting away from me. 

I tried to get a decent stacked photo of blue boy, but he is the only pup that wanted NOTHING to do with it. We took some of him a few moments ago, and he is still being a stink pot about it, but you get the idea....lol!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks very much. If you are ever ready for a red, there will be more where these came from, or I would be happy to refer you to someone whom I feel is ethical.


Thank you, that is very nice of you. Unfortunately I can't get one for a while
I will be sure to remember this.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

L'ilstinker! I like him more than purple he appears to hve more substance, purple seems more refined. Do you get any video of them?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There are a gazillion videos of these guys on Youtube. I will post a link to get you there, then you can sift through them at your leisure.

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/2/kX6Tl5C-Q_o


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks! I still like blue boy.Nice looking litter!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

HOTW said:


> Thanks! I still like blue boy.Nice looking litter!


Thank you very much. I am delighted with this litter, and have been equally as delighted with their full siblings. Holly and Dugan are just a really lovely combination. I think there is something about each puppy that will turn someone's crank for a particular reason. Even Gabe with his white mismark on his chest. Some people really like that (thankfully). His little angel kiss. My daughter vascilates between purple and blue. I think they are both stunning little boys, but purple is easier to do stuff with, like get stacked photos...lol!


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think they are both stunning little boys, but purple is easier to do stuff with, like get stacked photos...lol!


Yeah but those PITA's usually have loads of brains. Dolly is very hard to get photos of and video is a running joke. A friend of mine keeps tellign me she has loads of attitude and sassy to boot we keep trying to get good video so she can really assess her movement but I cna tell she's laughing her head off when she sends me emails.Just trying to get he rmeasurement I ended up with some wrong ones and knew they were wrong so redid them and of course I was right! She tries my patience but in the long run i know she will be a great dog, if not always out to get me!


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

I love thier color and they have adorable faces!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MyGirlAbby said:


> I love thier color and they have adorable faces!


Thanks very much. We think they are pretty cute too!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am playing catch up lol.

Great pictures and videos - so glad you shared these. They are all lovely with great color. I like purple at this point - his eyes did it for me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Olie. It is my pleasure to share them. I adore them and think they are too danged cute not to spread their joy around. I only have most of them for two and a half more weeks so panic and a heavy heart is already trying to creep in. Jenny has just been bred, but Trillium will be rearing these little ones. So with Holly getting spayed, it will be a few years before I get the pleasure of doing this again, and THAT does not make me very happy. : (
Sooo...I am wallowing in it while I can!


----------

